# Aquaone Aqua Vogue lights.



## Kyle Lambert (2 Feb 2015)

Does anyone know much about the new aqua vogues led system? all i can find is that there are various light modes witha mix of blue and white LEDs with a total wattage of 44w on the 135l veersion. If im looking to go high tech with co2, ferts and lights would that be powerful enough? does anyone know more about it?

cheers.


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Feb 2015)

Hello,
        Hobbyists who worry about whether their lights are powerful enough suffer the most plant health problems. High tech doe not mean high lighting. High tech means high CO2. You would be well advised to spend you money looking for better ways to implement CO2 and to simply use the lighting that you already have.

Cheers,


----------



## Kyle Lambert (2 Feb 2015)

It's not so much an upgrade more that it's the standard light unit that comes with the tank ill be buying. I'm going to be running an FE co2 system as I used to and the cabinet is big enough for a pair of 5KG extinguishers and my filter. I was just enquiring further about the LED unit. 

Cheers for the input though


----------



## Ifix (14 Aug 2015)

Have you found these lights for sale anywhere. I've been lookin. For some as a replacement for my juwel 260 t8 lighting. But have been quoted £170 but can't find the unit anywhere


----------

